
Lessons for Capitalism from the East India Company - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/0f1ec9da-c9a6-11e9-af46-b09e8bfe60c0
======
chewz
> And just as Facebook today can employ Nick Clegg, the former UK deputy prime
> minister, so the EIC was able to buy the services of Lord Cornwallis, who
> surrendered Yorktown to Washington. The EIC, in other words, was not just
> the world’s first great multinational corporation, it was also the first to
> run amok and show how large companies can become more powerful, and
> sometimes more dangerous, than nations or even empires.

